# My 4th MP-E65 snake shots :D



## orionmystery (Aug 8, 2012)

My fourth MP-E65 snake portraits  - a mock viper, _Psammodynastes pulverulentus._ Shot at 1X, 4 inches front of lens to subject. More MP-E65 snake shots here: I shot a snake with an MP-E65mm 1X-5X macro lens  | Up Close with Nature




IMG_8139 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_8146 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_8153 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_8151 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG-20120801-WA0002 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Struxure (Aug 8, 2012)

Great shot..


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Kurt! Beautiful little snake! Nicely done!

I am going to be going to Belize in a couple of weeks... I hope to get some good shots there! Maybe even some snakes, if I am lucky!


----------



## topazsol (Aug 8, 2012)

I love the last one of you photographing the snake! Very cool photos!


----------



## Dracaena (Aug 9, 2012)

Superb second shot


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 25, 2012)

So, when you say "Mock" viper I'm assuming it's not venmous like real vipers...

Very nice shots!


----------

